# "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*"Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Hellooooo to my ClubStogie family, *"The Traveling Herfer" *is on the move again.:z I'll be in Quantico VA, (FBI Academy training:gn) From *Jan 5th to the 13th*. If any1is available to hook up between those dates for a lil dinner and smoke:ss (or outing:al) I would appreicate it. Be warned if you invite me to your home I'll probably eat up most of your food and pass out on your couch

Being how my father and aunt is up in age, (67&70 but still very active:chk) I try to get him to her 1nce a year for a visit (she really loves it:tu) so he'll probably will be coming with me if I hook up with any1.

Other then that I hope I get more then 3hits between now and then&I promiss I wont do this:chk:chk:chk (unless I get drunk)


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I down for anything! Just let me know.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Stog-a-Boy said:


> *I down for anything*! Just let me know.


Whats kind of guys do u think I'am


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I am pretty sure I will be free at least one of those days. :chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hellooooo to my ClubStogie family, *"The Traveling Herfer" *is on the move again.:z I'll be in Quantico VA, (FBI Academy training:gn) From *Jan 5th to the 13th*. If any1is available to hook up between those dates for a lil dinner and smoke:ss (or outing:al) I would appreicate it. Be warned if you invite me to your home *I'll probably eat up most of your food and pass out on your couch*
> 
> Being how my father and aunt is up in age, (67&70 but still very active:chk) I try to get him to her 1nce a year for a visit (she really loves it:tu) so he'll probably will be coming with me if I hook up with any1.
> 
> Other then that I hope I get more then 3hits between now and then&I promiss I wont do this:chk:chk:chk (unless I get drunk)


:r:r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

BOOOOOKKKEKEEERRRR!!!!! The ONLY day I can herf with you is the 5th because I have to fly back to school on the 6th. So if you wanna herf right after you hop off the plane, I'm down with that


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I'm down for a HERF on the weekend! The 5th probably works fine for me.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I could prolly get free for a few hours on the weekend just let me know. During the week thats a bit of a haul tho.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Book! Hey, I can do a mini-herf at the house sometime during a weekend while you are here. I'll have plenty of food and alkeehol...and even a place for you to crash is you can't stumble to your ride! :ss
Hit me with a PM! :tu


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

What's your plan for Saturday Jan 5th? There's a herf in Sterling, VA that day. PM sent.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Stog-a-Boy said:


> I down for anything! Just let me know.


Im down for *most* anything:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Greerzilla said:


> I'm down for a HERF on the weekend! The 5th probably works fine for me.


:tu



Addiction said:


> I could prolly get free for a few hours on the weekend just let me know. During the week thats a bit of a haul tho.


Cool dont push it tho, im not worth it



boonedoggle said:


> Book! Hey, I can do a mini-herf at the house sometime during a weekend while you are here. I'll have plenty of food and alkeehol...and even a place for you to crash is you can't stumble to your ride! :ss
> Hit me with a PM! :tu


Sounds good2me. Tuesday or Wednesday maybe good. Ill know when I get there. I have to see how hard the classes/training going to be



cabinetsticker said:


> *What's your plan for Saturday Jan 5th*? There's a herf in Sterling, VA that day. PM sent.


Hanging out with yall



Diesel Kinevel said:


> Im down for *most* anything:r


Man u and Stogie Boy r very open:r Thxs man im with it. It should be fun.


*PS: Im coming Jan 4th (friday) and leaving Jan 13th (sunday)*


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hanging out with yall


So is the 5th a private herf? 
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



n3uka said:


> So is the 5th a private herf?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


:tpd: What's the word on this one? I live just north of the Potomac "Moat" (Poolesville, MD) and would love to crash a herf in VA.:ss


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



n3uka said:


> So is the 5th a private herf?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Not at all...just a bunch of guys from different boards getting together in Sterling, VA on the 5th. It's at a restaurant called That's Amore, 4pm smokes, 7pm dinner. I'll direct Cubatabaco (Ray set up this dinner) to this thread. :tu


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Come one, come all! I feel that the restaurant can hold a few more guys. I told them 15, but the list is growing. I would love to fill the place! So....lets do it :tu :ss :chk


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Cubatobaco said:


> Come one, come all! I feel that the restaurant can hold a few more guys. I told them 15, but the list is growing. I would love to fill the place! So....lets do it :tu :ss :chk


Excellent! So who else is in??? :tu:tu:chk


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I am planning on being there :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

The plans in Sterling sound like a blast! I'll have to wait further in the week to give a yay or nay.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Cubatobaco said:


> Come one, come all! I feel that the restaurant can hold a few more guys. I told them 15, but the list is growing. I would love to fill the place! So....lets do it :tu :ss :chk


:chk:chk:chk



boonedoggle said:


> The plans in Sterling sound like a blast! I'll have to wait further in the week to give a yay or nay.


Either way r we still hooking up


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



cabinetsticker said:


> Excellent! So who else is in??? :tu:tu:chk


Im in:chk

1. Booker:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im in:chk
> 
> 1. Booker:tu


Of course your in to Herf, just save some energy for your Feb. 2nd plans, i'm working on a venue.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

This Herf of mine sounds like its gong to be a wild one...lol. I can't wait! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



ZYA_LTR said:


> Of course your in to Herf, just save some energy for your Feb. 2nd plans, i'm working on a venue.


Ok cool just make sure we have good directions 4out out of town/country guess. Remember our friends that's coming from across the boarder. ill call ya.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Booker,

When and were are you coming and going in MA ???


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



RPB67 said:


> Booker,
> 
> When and were are you coming and going in MA ???


Dangg U cought that1. I ment2 put MD but u know I type & don't prof read ); Man Rich making me look bad (; LOL
How hve ya been anyway?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dangg U cought that1. I ment2 put MD but u know I type & don't prof read ); Man Rich making me look bad (; LOL
> How hve ya been anyway?


Excellent....

OK will have to wait then for you to come this way.

I was a bit..:chk but our paths will have to cross on another occassion...:ss


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I'll plan on being in Sterling.

If not, maybe Jimmeah will allow me to the mini herf... (or even if I do make the sterling herf maybe he'll also allow me there).


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Count me as a maybe for the Sterling herf, I hope to meet you Booker, if not have a great time!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Just confirmed my airline tickets and it's a go.
Im there, Im there, Im there.

Arrive Friday the 4th at 11:18am 
Depart Sunday the 13th 4:46p

Lets have some fun yall. (remember I do have class in the am:tu)


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *remember I do have class*


Just too tempting :chk

:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



RPB67 said:


> Excellent....
> 
> OK will have to wait then for you to come this way.
> 
> I was a bit..:chk but *our paths will have to cross on another occassion*...:ss


Cant wait until they do... We did get much of a chance to talk in Chicago, Chip had you on lock-down:tu



smokin' machinist said:


> I hope to meet you Booker, if not have a great time!


Im sure I will.



n3uka said:


> Just too tempting :chk
> 
> :r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Im not going to be able to make it out on Saturday so hopefully something else is going on next week.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

So, is there anything going on tomorrow?

Which airport are you flying into?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :chk:chk:chk
> 
> Either way r we still hooking up


Damn straight! I took off Tuesday to watch the National Championship game Monday night, so if you don't have any plans, come on over!
I won't be able to make it Saturday night. The boy has his baseball clinic (I forgot) Saturday night, of all times!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Stog-a-Boy said:


> Im not going to be able to make it out on Saturday so hopefully something else is going on next week.


I want to meet u.



Greerzilla said:


> So, is there anything going on tomorrow?
> 
> Which airport are you flying into?


Regan ill be there by 12noon.



boonedoggle said:


> Damn straight! I took off Tuesday to watch the National Championship game Monday night, so if you don't have any plans, come on over!
> I won't be able to make it Saturday night. The boy has his baseball clinic (I forgot) Saturday night, of all times!


ok send me a reminder if u may:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Regan ill be there by 12noon.


Sweet. I am assuming you are meeting your relatives on Friday, but if not, I can lead you to a nice shop or two. There is a nice lounge in the new Kingstowne B+M in Alexandria. Ron live close to there as well, but I'm not sure how his schedule is.

I actually have tomorrow off, and I live pretty much right next to the airport. I'll PM you my cell in case you have time, or in case you need directions or anything while you are here.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Greerzilla said:


> Sweet. I am assuming you are meeting your relatives on Friday, but if not, I can lead you to a nice shop or two. There is a nice lounge in the new Kingstowne B+M in Alexandria. Ron live close to there as well, but I'm not sure how his schedule is.
> 
> I actually have tomorrow off, and I live pretty much right next to the airport. I'll PM you my cell in case you have time, or in case you need directions or anything while you are here.


Man your very nice and helpful, kinda remind me of mysef
Im getting a rental car so I can go where ever. I'm also bring my GPS so finding things shouldnt be a prob. I was going to bring my father with me but her broke his leg yesterdayso im flying solo now. Im at the airport waiting on the plane now.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

count me in as a maybe ! im less than 30 minutes away from Thats Amore, i live in Ashburn. only thing holding me back is the BIG game. i have plans for the game, but im thinking i can make it in time for dinner. are they showing the game?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Made it safe fallas.
waiting4the shuttle bus so I can get my veh.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Great Booker. PM me the area you are staying in and I can try to find a place to herf sometime that works for both of us. I'm going to try and make the herf tomorrow, but I'm almost for sure not going to be able to stay for dinner.

Also let me know what times maybe work for you. If you are close enough to me, which I am sure you aren't because I'm 5 minutes from the airport, some weekday evening could work as well.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

The wife is sick, it's not possible for me to attend Saturday. Have fun fellas!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Greerzilla said:


> Great Booker. PM me the area you are staying in and I can try to find a place to herf sometime that works for both of us. I'm going to try and make the herf tomorrow, but I'm almost for sure not going to be able to stay for dinner.
> 
> Also let me know what times maybe work for you. If you are close enough to me, which I am sure you aren't because I'm 5 minutes from the airport, some weekday evening could work as well.


I think I'm around the corner from boondoggle in woodbridge. just woke up (got a lil cold) but I'm looking2step out4a min. I would like2shoot some pool to relax the mind. I'm about 20mins from the airport


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man your very nice and helpful, kinda remind me of mysef
> Im getting a rental car so I can go where ever. I'm also bring my GPS so finding things shouldnt be a prob. I was going to bring my father with me but her broke his leg yesterdayso im flying solo now. Im at the airport waiting on the plane now.


Hope your Dad's ok Booker, tell him I said to heal up fast.:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Old Sailor said:


> Hope your Dad's ok Booker, tell him I said to heal up fast.:tu:tu


I sure will he goes under the knife Monday


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think I'm around the corner from boondoggle in woodbridge. just woke up (got a lil cold) but I'm looking2step out4a min. I would like2shoot some pool to relax the mind. I'm about 20mins from the airport


ahhhh, I have a stalker! :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Ditto on the well wishes for you pa.

I wish I could have made the trip down there tonight, but I still plan on being at the restaurant tomorrow for the pre dinner smoking.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Greerzilla said:


> Great Booker. PM me the area you are staying in and I can try to find a place to herf sometime that works for both of us. I'm going to try and make the herf tomorrow, but I'm almost for sure not going to be able to stay for dinner.
> 
> Also let me know what times maybe work for you. If you are close enough to me, which I am sure you aren't because I'm 5 minutes from the airport, some weekday evening could work as well.


If you guys end up going to the OVT in Kingstowne - shoot me a PM and I will meet you over there. I can do most any weekday evening after 6pm and this Sunday is kinda open. I also know a place right in Springfield that has drinks - food and never had a complaint about my cigars there.

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

*What time is everyone going to be there.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *What time is everyone going to be there.*


Bobbyritz and I will be there around 3 pm. I believe that most of the others will be there around 4. :chk


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Addiction and I were shooting to be there around 3 also.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Ok I should be there no later then 4p. ill b the1looking like a kid n a candy store.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Leaving in less than an hour......:chk


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

The wife says she is feeling ok, I'm going to try and make it, I hope to.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



cabinetsticker said:


> Leaving in less than an hour......:chk


Man how long is it going to take u to get there? r u that far out.

Well I hear/smell my aunt downstairs cooking so I'm about2get up&@'em (;


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man how long is it going to take u to get there? r u that far out.


About a 2.5 hour drive for me


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



cabinetsticker said:


> About a 2.5 hour drive for me


at Ericspeed...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

ill b enroute n 20mins .


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Good to meet you Booker! Wish I could have stayed longer, but hopefully there can be an additional mini herf before you leave.

There was a fairly large crowd when I left, I'd say at least 15. In true HERF form, some of the guys brought boxes to share!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

It was great to meet you and put a face to the screename Booker. Good luck with the training, herf some more before you leave and hope to see you again!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Great to see everybody and meet Mark, Shane and Dave :tu Good way to end winter break. Flight leaves in 11 hrs 20 minutes


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I had a great time last night! Good food, great conversation and, of course, great cigars!

I enjoyed meeting those that I hadn't met and it is always great to see the regular crew!

Booker, safe travel home after your training.

Best,

Rob


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

I just realized Booker=Detroitpha. Alot of things make sense now.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Booker, thanks for coming out! Enjoy that bottle of Bookers as well.

Sean, have a good semester bro!

n3uka, glad you enjoyed the desert I orderd.....you too Chris...lol

It was great having everyone there! A very successful herf! :ss:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

It was great getting together with everyone. Great friends, cigars and food.

Don't forget. Booker is here till the 13th. Still plenty of time for more herfs :ss

Ray, thanks for the desert :tu


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Have fun this semester Sean...I'm still on the fence between a Voyager and an iPhone. It was good to meet you as well as were many other CS'ers there! :tu

Booker, if all goes well at work, I may have some time to meet up at Shelly's...will send you a PM if and when I can break free.

Had a great time guys and hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Sorry for the late post, been slipping in and out of consciousness all day. I'm fairly confident someone slipped me a roofie at the restaurant (Ray, all eyes are on you...LOL)

A tremendous time, as always. A bunch of great guys, many of whom I've smoked with before, and a few that I'm proud to have just met.

Excellent conversation, smokes, drinks, food....what more could one ask for???

Great to see you again Booker, thanks for coming out and have a safe journey back!!

Two weeks till Dave's 50th. :ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*



Seanohue said:


> Great to see everybody and meet Mark, Shane and Dave :tu Good way to end winter break. Flight leaves in 11 hrs 20 minutes


I had a great time, I regret not spending any time with n3uka before you left bro (and addiction as well)!

I was a pleasure to finally put some faces with names. Great smokes, great food & beverage and great BOTLs...can't ask for anything more (except maybe some **** on Chris' phone)

I look forward to the next one!

~Mark


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

DAMN I wish I could have attended, but my wife came home from the hospital that day after knee replacement surgery and I'll have to spend the next few weeks waiting on her hand and foot (pun intended). It looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Great meeting every1, keeping it short cause I have to head to bed and be up by 4am,:hn Talk2yall later.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: "Old Detroit" is Visiting The VA, DC, MA, Area. Can some1say possible HERF???*

Can't have Dave left out of the pics


----------

